
Show HN: Analysis of Presidential Candidate Speeches Using the Google NLP API - andrewjtimmons
https://andrewjtimmons.github.io/national_convention_sentiment/
======
PaulHoule
Looks like the lights are on and nobody home with the API all the negative
sentiment indications are now howlingly wrong.

~~~
andrewjtimmons
I agree it was not accurate in all cases. The api is in beta but it was fun to
use.

~~~
PaulHoule
I am trying to make a living at intelligent systems and I have a lot of fear
that APIs like this, particularly when they come from the "best and brightest"
companies like Google, Microsoft and IBM, create skepticism for artificial
intelligence and language technology, and thus create a "market for lemons"
situation that directly endangers my ability to make a living.

------
bwackwat
This verifies my plan to write-in Bernie Sanders. Good idea.

